# Casey



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

My sister's Christmas present. She will be getting it a little late. Had some difficulty time wise.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Great technique very well done


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Susan this is wonderful. What a wonderful gift for your sister.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Just and Terry. :vs-kiss:


----------



## Butterfly88 (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice! I'm sure your sister will love it.


----------



## PassionateSculptor (Dec 31, 2015)

Its So Cute!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you both, I appreciate it. :vs-kiss:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

It feels like you captured the personality of this dog.

I love it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks Cricket! :vs-kiss:


----------

